# Still a beginner from Long Island. (it's pretty flat here)



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi all. My name is Matt from Long Island, NY. I've been long boarding for 3-4 years and the hills on LI are terrible since there aren't many. I've been into snowboarding for years but only really started getting into it last season since trying to race cars for a few years took priority as well as bank.

I'm also into photography. I have my own small site, so please feel free to check out MCampbell-Photo.webs.com. Most of the albums are from car related events so far.

I decided to join this site mostly for tips and such to help me get up to speed for the years I've missed out on snowboarding. The ideal dream being to eventually get into some back country boarding.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, welcome to the forum and you found the right place..This place is a wealth of info and great people to learn from. Not only that but a great place to find ppl to ride with as well. I'm from LI as well so I feel your pain, I have however been doing some scouting around here and found some decent hills that I'm mapping for once snow falls :laugh: to do some crazy things. If you are down we could use a photographer for the sessions and someone new to ride with is always welcome!!!

Good luck with everything


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Well, welcome to the forum and you found the right place..This place is a wealth of info and great people to learn from. Not only that but a great place to find ppl to ride with as well. I'm from LI as well so I feel your pain, I have however been doing some scouting around here and found some decent hills that I'm mapping for once snow falls :laugh: to do some crazy things. If you are down we could use a photographer for the sessions and someone new to ride with is always welcome!!!
> 
> Good luck with everything


Sounds great! Funds might slow me down as far as taking a lot of trips but anything more so local my car can handle and I'm down for both really, photo and riding. I also just got a cheap snow/skateboard I've been itching to try out.

But yea, thanks for the invite. We'll definitely have to meet up when the snow hits.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

absolutely! Yea man well if you ever want to carpool up it makes it cheaper for everyone and I go literally every weekend and sometimes during the week. I work at Belleayre so I'm up there all the time.


----------

